# Handyinternetflat auch am Tablet nutzen?!



## Flenor Eldar (9. Juli 2011)

Moin,

ich weißt das Thema wurde des öfteren schon aufgerollt und geklärt, aber über google habe ich nichts zu meinem Vorhaben gefunden:

Ich möchte die Simkarte meines Handy´s, die mit Internetflat ist, auch unterwegs am Tablet PC nutzen!
Habe jetzt gedacht, ich steck die Simkarte einfach in einen USB UMTS Modem Stick und los gehts!
Kann mir aber kaum vorstellen das des so einfach ist oder wie sieht das ganze aus??

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!!

Gruß F.E.


----------



## Ezio (9. Juli 2011)

Hat dein Handy kein Wi-Fi Thethering?


----------



## Mistadon (9. Juli 2011)

Wieso sollte das nicht gehen? Die Android 3.0 Tablets haben doch alle Sim-Karten Slots, oder?
Ich habe zzt. auch meine Sim-Karte in einem anderen Handy, es klappt wunderbar, du musst nur daran denken dass sich der Pin-Code mit der Sim-Karte ändert.

Ich würde es einfach mal ausprobieren, ich wüsste nicht warum das nicht klappen sollte.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (9. Juli 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> Hat dein Handy kein Wi-Fi Thethering?


Erm daran hab ich noch gar ned gedacht^^
Aber ich schätze schon das mein XperiaPlay das drauf hat!
Aber dürfte die verbindung dann ned besser sein??



Mistadon schrieb:


> Wieso sollte das nicht gehen? Die Android 3.0 Tablets haben doch alle Sim-Karten Slots, oder?
> Ich habe zzt. auch meine Sim-Karte in einem anderen Handy, es klappt wunderbar, du musst nur daran denken dass sich der Pin-Code mit der Sim-Karte ändert.
> 
> Ich würde es einfach mal ausprobieren, ich wüsste nicht warum das nicht klappen sollte.


Erm von Simkartenslots habe ich bei denen die mich interessieren nichts gelesen!

Ja gut Handy ist wieder was anderes wie USB Modem... 
Ich hab i-wie nur im Hintergedanken das es da en Haken geben muss und einfach nen Stick für 40€ kaufen der dann eventuell nicht funktioniert! Halte ich für keine gute Idee!!


----------



## Scorpio78 (9. Juli 2011)

Das klapp ohne Probleme, mach ich selber so!


----------



## Flenor Eldar (9. Juli 2011)

Scorpio78 schrieb:


> Das klapp ohne Probleme, mach ich selber so!


 Klingt gut, darf ich fragen, welchen Stick und Internetanbieter du hast??
Und wie schnell ist das internet dann?


----------



## Scorpio78 (9. Juli 2011)

Ich nutze Base, da ist das mobile Internet nicht so fix, 1- 1,5 mbit. ich nutze nen "modifizierten" Stick von O², der vom Prepaid-Abgebot.

Wenn du O² schaft man, je nachdem wie gut das Netz ausgebaut ist, zwischen 2 und 5 Mbit, allerdings fällt man bei O² oft unter UMTS-Geschwindigkeit.

Zum surfen und kleinere Downloads langt es aber allemale, auch für Skype.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (9. Juli 2011)

Okee danke 

Musst du da noch i-wie softwaretechnisch noch was installieren?
Oder einfach plug and play reinstecken und los gehts?


----------



## Scorpio78 (10. Juli 2011)

also bei mir war es plug and play.


----------

